# Recommendation of Good Router to block websites on LAN



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

please recommend a good/cheap router (wired) that will allow me to block websites on my LAN. Thanks In Advance ; ). 100mb is fine, but if you get a really nice router that can go up to 1gig thats fine, im just worried about prices. currently have 16 port switch 100mb, and 1gig switchboards are just to high for me atm.

Or will the Dlink DI-604 work?


----------



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

i just tried the DLink DI-604 using the URL blocking and it didn't work..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please don't post multiple threads on the same issue, continue here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31/blocking-certain-websites-for-lan-218090.html


----------

